# Conformation Critique Purebred Arabian



## bhiller (Jul 8, 2011)

I screwed up the square, just ignore it... I couldn't remove it. Everything is in millimeters, these are not the actual measurements of the photo. It was on zoom when I measured everything.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg, i LOVE him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I like him alot!!!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry again no conformation guru here, but he's GORGEOUS and I don't see anything majorly wrong with him. He would certainly not be for sale any longer if I had room in my barn!  WOW.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

To me he looks either really leggy for an Arabian or is back is really short. Or maybe he is pretty young and that gives him that leggy look....he has a youngish look to him. How old is he?

He's lovely. I don't know what they look for in a WP Arabian conformationally, so I can't venture to guess at that.

Does he have a blue eye?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

The angle the pic is taken makes him look leggy, I think he's pretty well proportioned. Seems to have a rather short neck, but I could be wrong. 
You happen to have his pedigree?


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

It may be the angle, but his neck looks short to me.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

young looking horse. If its head were not turned the neck would be longer looking, good weight for a growing young horse. it looks like it would be a good WP horse, but I dont know what goes for Arabian classes. They would probably want a longer neck, it also looks like it may be able to do some cow work.


----------



## bhiller (Jul 8, 2011)

He is a long yearling in this photos. May 2011 baby. He does have a very short back and long legs. He is approx 15h currently. I will attach a few more photos in a few minutes. He does have a blue eye, attached is his pedigree.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/unforgettable+fame


----------



## bhiller (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

*drools* gorgeous!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Heckuva pedigree.....I know sire's damline personally....bred in Germany All gorgeous movers, famous for it. 
He's a good one!!!!!


----------

